# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  چی شد که دید مردم به دانشگاه ازاد اینطوری شد! بیاین تو

## Shayanak

سلام به همه دوستان.
یه سوالی که برای من و خیلیایه دیگه هست اینه که چرا عموم بچه ها فکر میکنن که دانشگاه ازاد برای بچه تنبل ها و پول دار ها هستش؟ حتی خیلی از خانواده ها هم همچین فکریو دارن.
ببینین توی رشته تجربی رو عرض میکنم. به خصوص رشته پزشکی. به عنوان مثال بنده رتبم 974 شده و میتونم تعداد زیادی از دانشگاه های سراسری رو تو رشته پزشکی در شهرستان قبول بشم طبق سال 92. ولی خب تصمیم گرفتم ازاد تهران درس بخونم به خاطر خیلی از مسایل. من این حرفو به هرکی زدم میگه مگه تنبلی یا خب میزدی بین الملل ! من چون شخصا ساکن تهران هستم رفتم داخل دانشگاه ازاد پزشکی دیدم و به نظرم واقعا دانشگاه خوبی اومد. اخرین نفری که سال پیش قبول شد با رتبه 1500 بود. یعنی کسی که دانشگاه ازاد تهران پزشکی میخونه میتونسته سراسری شهرستان هم بخونه! پس چرا دید مردم و بچه ها نسبت به دانشگاه ازاد انقدر تحقیرانه هستش؟ ممنون میشم نظرتونو بدونم. مرسی. :Yahoo (15):

----------


## meva

چیکارش میشه کرد دیگه برا مردم اینطور جا افتاده :Y (734):

----------


## Shayanak

> چیکارش میشه کرد دیگه برا مردم اینطور جا افتاده


منطق شما کاملا قابل تحسین هستش. موفق باشین تو زندگیتون

----------


## farshidr90

چندتا دانشگاه آزاد خوبن ولی بقیه اش بدرد نمی خوره.

----------


## Alfredo

*بیشتر بخاطر ریاضی هستش که اینجوریه..ظرفیت بالای خود دانشگاه های دولتی رشته ریاضی و ظرفیت بالای آزاد باعث شده تا رتبه های خیلی داغون هم آزاد پذیرش کنه دقیقا بر خلاف پزشکیش که دانشگا های کمی اونو ارائه میدن و برای ارائه نیاز هستش که امکانات بالا و خوبی داشته باشن.تازه رتبه های پایین هم میرن سمتش .سطح پزشکی آزاد خیلی بالاست.بیشتر از خیلی پزشکی های شهرستان ها*

----------


## sam-n

من با آقا آرمان کاملا موافقم کاری به حرفه بقیه نداشته باشید .... آقا فرشید تو دانشگاه های سراسری هم فقط تعداد محدودی خوبن ....

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

من با آقا آرمان کاملا موافقم کاری به حرفه بقیه نداشته باشید .... آقا فرشید تو دانشگاه های سراسری هم فقط تعداد محدودی خوبن ....

----------


## nikra

جالب بود واسم خب دانشگاه ازاد که قبولی پزشکیش خیلی سخت تر از بین الملل هست!دید مردم باید به بین الملل بد باشه تا ازاد!!
یه دلیلش این هم میتونه باشه که دانشگاه ازاد تو کوچیکترین شهر ها هم شعبه زده!وظرفیتش بالاست.الان تو تجربی هم رشته های بدون کنکور اورده مثل میکروبیولوژی و کشاورزی و....(دو تا از دوستای من تجربی بودن رفتن بدون کنکور میکرو و م.شیمی )

----------


## Mehran93071

:yahoo (4): از زمان دهمه (شصتیا) که رفتن آزاد اینطور شد خراب شد :yahoo (4)::yahoo (4): ***** ازاد های اطراف شیراز دیگه یارو نه پیش خونده دیپلمش رو داده یکی دیگه واسش امتحان داده همش معلم خصوصی گرفته 200 تا معلم بهشون پول داده کلی تک ماده زده پا میشه میره  :Yahoo (43):

----------


## Shayanak

> :yahoo (4): از زمان دهمه (شصتیا) که رفتن آزاد اینطور شد خراب شد :yahoo (4)::yahoo (4): ***** ازاد های اطراف شیراز دیگه یارو نه پیش خونده دیپلمش رو داده یکی دیگه واسش امتحان داده همش معلم خصوصی گرفته 200 تا معلم بهشون پول داده کلی تک ماده زده پا میشه میره


پزشکی ازاد تهران به نظر شما اینطوریه؟

----------


## تینا18

> پزشکی ازاد تهران به نظر شما اینطوریه؟


بنظر من که عالیه  واقعا بهتر ازجاهای دیگس

----------


## Mehran93071

> پزشکی ازاد تهران به نظر شما اینطوریه؟


100% باید دانشگاه خوبی باشه از نظر سطح علمی دانشجو ها :yahoo (4): راستش شیراز آزادش تو یک شهرکی هست نزدیک شیراز یک ساعت شایدم یکم بیشتر راه هست :yahoo (4): شهرکا! تازه ساخت  :Yahoo (94):  8-9 سال :yahoo (4): جوونه هنوز :yahoo (1): توش آزاد شیراز هست بهش میگن آزاد صدرا ولی باور کنید اسمش آزاد شیراز هست  :Yahoo (23): 
مورد داشتیم ملت رفتن :yahoo (4)::yahoo (4)::yahoo (4)::yahoo (4): رفتن رفتن رفتن :yahoo (4): بعضی از رشته های خاص  :Yahoo (94):  80 درصد کلاس تا 90 درصد دختر بودن :yahoo (4): هیچی دیگه یارو لفت داد :yahoo (4): دکمه گویت رو زد و ادامه ماجرا ...

----------


## mahdi_1375

> 100% باید دانشگاه خوبی باشه از نظر سطح علمی دانشجو ها :yahoo (4): راستش شیراز آزادش تو یک شهرکی هست نزدیک شیراز یک ساعت شایدم یکم بیشتر راه هست :yahoo (4): شهرکا! تازه ساخت  8-9 سال :yahoo (4): جوونه هنوز :yahoo (1): توش آزاد شیراز هست بهش میگن آزاد صدرا ولی باور کنید اسمش آزاد شیراز هست 
> مورد داشتیم ملت رفتن :yahoo (4)::yahoo (4)::yahoo (4)::yahoo (4): رفتن رفتن رفتن :yahoo (4): بعضی از رشته های خاص  80 درصد کلاس تا 90 درصد دختر بودن :yahoo (4): هیچی دیگه یارو لفت داد :yahoo (4): دکمه گویت رو زد و ادامه ماجرا ...


داداش من میخواستم آزاد شیراز دندون پزشکی بخونم شما که ناامیدمون کردی
با استارتر موافقم منم الان میخوام برم آزاد دندون پزشکی شاید شیراز قبول شم همش نگران استاد ها و مدرک و سطح علمیشم از بس بد گفتن دنبالش

----------


## amiredge

واسه رشته های مهندسی اینطوریه نه پزشکی :\

----------


## uhnali

من رشته مهندسی هستم
ولی شما دکتر بشی که نمیگن بهت دکترجون کجا درس خوندی؟

فقط خودتی و خودت. باید شدید درس بخونی و شدید دنبال کارآموزی بشی تا ضعف آزاد رو جبران کنی

موفق باشی

----------


## Alfredo

> من رشته مهندسی هستم
> ولی شما دکتر بشی که نمیگن بهت دکترجون کجا درس خوندی؟
> 
> فقط خودتی و خودت. باید شدید درس بخونی و شدید دنبال کارآموزی بشی تا ضعف آزاد رو جبران کنی
> 
> موفق باشی


*پزشکی آزاد ضعف نداره برادر..اونم تهرانش.از خیلی جاهای دیگه سرتره.این دید بد به خاطر رشته های داغون کارشناسی ریاضی هستش*

----------


## mohsenb

تا یه حدی درسته برایه گرفتن فوق لیسانس تو دانشگاه آزاد نزدیک 20 میلیون باید خرج کنید و برای گرفتن دکترا هم باز بیشتر از 20 میلیون.من به شخصه شده حتی دانشگاه نرم(که می رم قطعا!!!)به فرض گفتم شده حتی نرم آزاد عمراً برم

----------


## نادر افشار

چی شد؟؟؟ باید بگی چی نشد؟؟؟...........واقعا آددم تبعیضو احساس میکنه

----------


## Arman_b100

آزاد آزاده دیگه چ پزشکی باشه چه آبیاری گیاهان دریایی

----------


## Shayanak

> آزاد آزاده دیگه چ پزشکی باشه چه آبیاری گیاهان دریایی


مرسی از نظرتون. من به نظر همه احترام میذارم ولی نه شما. شما کسی هستین که بعد کنکور 93 همه صفحات فروم رو اسپم میکردین و میگفتین کنکور اسون بود و من رتبم خیلی عالی میشه و حتی یادمه قبل کنکور هم خیلیارو نا امید میکردین. ولی نتایج که اومد معلوم شد ... . امیدوارم موفق باشین تو هر رشته ای که قبول شدین.

----------


## Arman_b100

> مرسی از نظرتون. من به نظر همه احترام میذارم ولی نه شما. شما کسی هستین که بعد کنکور 93 همه صفحات فروم رو اسپم میکردین و میگفتین کنکور اسون بود و من رتبم خیلی عالی میشه و حتی یادمه قبل کنکور هم خیلیارو نا امید میکردین. ولی نتایج که اومد معلوم شد ... . امیدوارم موفق باشین تو هر رشته ای که قبول شدین.



والا بعد کنکور 93 نبود دوست هزار چهره ی من

بعد کنکور ریاضی بود که تو تاپیک ریاضی چن بار گفتنم شیمی ریاضی سخت بود ولی قابل حل بود. همه صفحات فروم هم نبود اغا دروغ نگو خوب نیست

من 1300 منطقه 3 آوردم پزشکی شهر خودمم قبولم

درمورد آزاد هم گفتم چه پزشکی باشه چه هرچی : شما میشی دانشجو آزادی- باید پول بدی- سطحش از دانشگاه ملی پایین تره-- خلاصه آزاد آزاده

میگفتین کنکور اسون بود و من رتبم خیلی عالی میشه و حتی یادمه قبل کنکور هم  خیلیارو نا امید میکردین. ولی نتایج که اومد معلوم شد ... . امیدوارم موفق  باشین تو هر رشته ای که قبول شدین. 						

والا من از این حرفا نزدم  خواب دیدی حتما

----------


## Black Swan

جهت اطلاع دوستانی که میگن آزاد آزاده

بهتره بدونین همین دانشگاه دولتی که سنگشو به سینه میزنی میگی سطحِ آزاد پایین تره .. تو همون دانشگاه آزادِ تهران و اطراف ، 90% استادای دولتی به خاطر پول درس میدن

یه کم ، حتی یه ذره فکر کنی متوجه میشی که آزادِ تهران قبول شدن همچین آسون نیست 

و تو هررشته  ، تو یه شهر مشخص تفاوت رتبه ی زیادی با دولتی نداره

مخصوصا رشته هایی امثالِ پزشکی ! دانشجو با ربته 10هزارو نمیذارن بیاد پزشکی بخونه که !! 

تو رشته های سطحِ بالا ، تنها برتریی که رتبه های برتر نسبت به بالاتری ها دارن ، کم هزینه بودنه دانشگاهشونه ! نه سطحِ علمی 

پس از نظرِ سطحِ دانشجوهاشم نمیشه بگی پایینن !!

مثلا رتبه 99 تهران قبول میشه رتبه 100 نمیشه ! حق نداری بگی تفاوتِ سطحِ علمی دارن این 2نفر ! خوبیِ دولتی تو این موقعیت فقط کم خرج بودنشه !  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Shayanak

> جهت اطلاع دوستانی که میگن آزاد آزاده
> 
> بهتره بدونین همین دانشگاه دولتی که سنگشو به سینه میزنی میگی سطحِ آزاد پایین تره .. تو همون دانشگاه آزادِ تهران و اطراف ، 90% استادای دولتی به خاطر پول درس میدن
> 
> یه کم ، حتی یه ذره فکر کنی متوجه میشی که آزادِ تهران قبول شدن همچین آسون نیست 
> 
> و تو هررشته  ، تو یه شهر مشخص تفاوت رتبه ی زیادی با دولتی نداره
> 
> مخصوصا رشته هایی امثالِ پزشکی ! دانشجو با ربته 10هزارو نمیذارن بیاد پزشکی بخونه که !! 
> ...


مرسی از نظرتون من کاملا با حرفتون موافقم. انشالله شما امسال بهترین دانشگاه دولتی قبول شین که مثل من بین بد و بدتر نمونین: :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Black Swan

> مرسی از نظرتون من کاملا با حرفتون موافقم. انشالله شما امسال بهترین دانشگاه دولتی قبول شین که مثل من بین بد و بدتر نمونین:


نه من خودمم 100% آزادِ تهران ـو به سراسری شهرستان ترجی میدم

گذشت اون زمان که آزاد ارزش نداشت ، الان نصف فارغ التحصیلِ آزادن !

و سطحشم بالا رفته ، مهم نیس بقیه چی میگن یا چه فکری میکنن
هرچی هستن واسه خودشونن ، خوش به حالِ خانوادشون !

آدم باید تو هرکاری سعی کنه بیشترین تلاششو انجام بده و بهترین باشه ، چه آزاد چه هرچی

مهم مهارته ، خودم یه عالمه دانشجوی دولتیِ تهران امثال شریف دیدم ، که فقط عینِ ظبطِ صوت میمونن ، فقط حفظ میکنن و هیچ کاری بلد نیستن عملی انجام بدن

به این چیزا نیست به خوده آدمه :yahoo (1):

----------


## Arman_b100

> نه من خودمم 100% آزادِ تهران ـو به سراسری شهرستان ترجی میدم
> 
> گذشت اون زمان که آزاد ارزش نداشت ، الان نصف فارغ التحصیلِ آزادن !
> 
> و سطحشم بالا رفته ، مهم نیس بقیه چی میگن یا چه فکری میکنن
> هرچی هستن واسه خودشونن ، خوش به حالِ خانوادشون !
> 
> آدم باید تو هرکاری سعی کنه بیشترین تلاششو انجام بده و بهترین باشه ، چه آزاد چه هرچی
> 
> ...


خو همینه وضه مملکت اینه  دیگه وقتی نصف فارغ تحصیل ها آراد باشن از این بهتر میشه

----------


## Black Swan

> خو همینه وضه مملکت اینه  دیگه وقتی نصف فارغ تحصیل ها آراد باشن از این بهتر میشه


اها شما از کلِ حرفا همین یه تیکشـو دیدی
دیدیم دولتیا چه گلی به سرمون زدن که وضعمون اینه !
خوش به حالِ شمای دولتی ، من به چیزی که دیدم هزاران بار اعتقاد دارم

دانشجوی 2رقمیِ شریف نمیتونست ی کُد بزنه !

موفق باشی

----------


## rotbe bartar

الان دانشگاه شریف باشی حتی تو صف نونوایی هم باشی میفرستنت جلو اما بگی دانشگاه ازادم چی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (99): :yahoo (3): :Yahoo (111):

----------


## Arman_b100

> اها شما از کلِ حرفا همین یه تیکشـو دیدی
> دیدیم دولتیا چه گلی به سرمون زدن که وضعمون اینه !
> خوش به حالِ شمای دولتی ، من به چیزی که دیدم هزاران بار اعتقاد دارم
> 
> دانشجوی 2رقمیِ شریف نمیتونست ی کُد بزنه !
> 
> موفق باشی



ببین من بحثم خودم نیس اصن خودمو گفتم من؟؟

بلاخره همه جا هم خوب و بد داره چ بسا اون شریفیه از صندلی های پولی استفاده کرده باشه یا آقا زاده باشه ( عجب جمله ای گفتم)

ببین چیزی که جامعه میپذیره و فضای کشور و این چیزا.... اینکه دولتی از آزاد بالا تره شما اینو نمیتونی تغییرش بدی به هیچ وجه شما خودت الله وکیلی اگه قرار باشه یه پزشک دانشگاه آزادی با یه پزشک دولتی عملت کنه کدومو انتخاب میکنی؟؟ الله وکیلی گفتم ها؟؟

----------


## فامیل دور

همه پست هارو نخوندم 
اما بگم آزاد تهران خیلی هم سطحش بدک نیست !!
دید مردم هم متاسفانه خیلی خوب نیست
اما امیدوارم بفهمن که خیلی ها برای شرایط شهر و خانواده آزاد رو انتخاب میکنن

----------


## rotbe bartar

> جهت اطلاع دوستانی که میگن آزاد آزاده
> 
> بهتره بدونین همین دانشگاه دولتی که سنگشو به سینه میزنی میگی سطحِ آزاد پایین تره .. تو همون دانشگاه آزادِ تهران و اطراف ، 90% استادای دولتی به خاطر پول درس میدن
> 
> یه کم ، حتی یه ذره فکر کنی متوجه میشی که آزادِ تهران قبول شدن همچین آسون نیست 
> کم هزینه 
> 
> و تو هررشته  ، تو یه شهر مشخص تفاوت رتبه ی زیادی با دولتی نداره
> 
> ...


خوب شما که می خوای 50-60میلیون خرج کنی یک دهمش رو واسه کنکور خرج می کردی تا رتبت خوب شه

----------


## Shayanak

> ببین من بحثم خودم نیس اصن خودمو گفتم من؟؟
> 
> بلاخره همه جا هم خوب و بد داره چ بسا اون شریفیه از صندلی های پولی استفاده کرده باشه یا آقا زاده باشه ( عجب جمله ای گفتم)
> 
> ببین چیزی که جامعه میپذیره و فضای کشور و این چیزا.... اینکه دولتی از آزاد بالا تره شما اینو نمیتونی تغییرش بدی به هیچ وجه شما خودت الله وکیلی اگه قرار باشه یه پزشک دانشگاه آزادی با یه پزشک دولتی عملت کنه کدومو انتخاب میکنی؟؟ الله وکیلی گفتم ها؟؟


من 5 شنبه جراحی داشتم . اصلا نمیدونم طرف کجا درس خونده. فقط میدونستم کارش خیلی خوبه. الانم خیلی راضیم

----------


## فامیل دور

> نه من خودمم 100% آزادِ تهران ـو به سراسری شهرستان ترجی میدم
> 
> گذشت اون زمان که آزاد ارزش نداشت ، الان نصف فارغ التحصیلِ آزادن !
> 
> و سطحشم بالا رفته ، مهم نیس بقیه چی میگن یا چه فکری میکنن
> هرچی هستن واسه خودشونن ، خوش به حالِ خانوادشون !
> 
> آدم باید تو هرکاری سعی کنه بیشترین تلاششو انجام بده و بهترین باشه ، چه آزاد چه هرچی
> 
> ...


ایول دختر !
شما آزاد بخون 
کار با کامپیوتر به اندازه کافی بلد باش 
زبانت رو هم خوب کن 
تمووومه

----------


## SonaMi

چه فرقی میکنه وقتی خروجی هردوتاشون بیکار از آب در میاد ! ( آزاد- دولتی) :Yahoo (56): 

منم والا فلسفه آزاد رو از قدیم ها فقط یادمه که انگار کسی که دولتی میره از کسی که آزاد میره سرتره ! 

به قولی یه حس نوستالژیه !

ولی اصلا مورد قبول من نیست ، همه چیز بستگی به جربزه خودت داره ... 

اگرچه در دانشگاه های تاپ هرگز قابل مقایسه نیستن ! :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Mehran93071

> الان دانشگاه شریف باشی حتی تو صف نونوایی هم باشی میفرستنت جلو اما بگی دانشگاه ازادم چی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:yahoo (3):


:yahoo (4): بیار تو صف تا ببینم میاد جلوم یا نه ! :yahoo (4):  :Y (664): 
 :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> ببین من بحثم خودم نیس اصن خودمو گفتم من؟؟
> 
> بلاخره همه جا هم خوب و بد داره چ بسا اون شریفیه از صندلی های پولی استفاده کرده باشه یا آقا زاده باشه ( عجب جمله ای گفتم)
> 
> ببین چیزی که جامعه میپذیره و فضای کشور و این چیزا.... اینکه دولتی از آزاد بالا تره شما اینو نمیتونی تغییرش بدی به هیچ وجه شما خودت الله وکیلی اگه قرار باشه یه پزشک دانشگاه آزادی با یه پزشک دولتی عملت کنه کدومو انتخاب میکنی؟؟ الله وکیلی گفتم ها؟؟


میدونم بامن نبودی ولی منم جواب میدم
من نمیدونم کدوم یکی از پزشکای شهر و استانمون دولتی رفتن یا آزاد یا بین الملل
اصلا مهم نیس 
نه برای من و نه خانوادم
مهم اینه که دکتره کارشو بلد باشه
همین

----------


## Arman_b100

اغا سوال منو جواب بدین عجب ادمایی هستین ها    ......ی یه چیز دیگه میگن

الان دوتا دکتر آوردن با بنر روشون نوشتن فارغ تحصیل آزاد---- فارغ نحصیل  دولتی   شما کدوم میرید؟

----------


## Mehran93071

> اغا سوال منو جواب بدین عجب ادمایی هستین ها    ......ی یه چیز دیگه میگن
> 
> الان دوتا دکتر آوردن با بنر روشون نوشتن فارغ تحصیل آزاد---- فارغ نحصیل  دولتی   شما کدوم میرید؟


دولتی :yahoo (4): منم از بس بهم گفتن آزاد بده این یک ماهه خودمم داره کم کم باورم میشه  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Arman_b100

من دیگه حرفی ندارم

----------


## Shayanak

بعدشم اینو بدونین که کسی که میخواد جراح بشه و تخصص بگیره به هر حال باید تو سراسری تخصص بگیره چون ازاد که تخصص نداره واسه پزشکی. کسی فوق تخصص جراحی مغزو اعصاب داره تو اصلا جرات داری بپرسی ازش کجا درس خوندی؟ این جا دیگه بحث پوله کی بیشتره نیست! بحثه اینه که کی ظرفیت ذهنی بیشتری داره

----------


## Mehran93071

> بعدشم اینو بدونین که کسی که میخواد جراح بشه و تخصص بگیره به هر حال باید تو سراسری تخصص بگیره چون ازاد که تخصص نداره واسه پزشکی. کسی فوق تخصص جراحی مغزو اعصاب داره تو اصلا جرات داری بپرسی ازش کجا درس خوندی؟ این جا دیگه بحث پوله کی بیشتره نیست! بحثه اینه که کی ظرفیت ذهنی بیشتری داره


:yahoo (4): اومدی اینجا ما یک چیزی بگیم تاییدت کنیم؟ :yahoo (4) :Yahoo (2): فقط حست رو نسبت به این جمله بگو وقتی بهم گفتن خیلی ناراحت شدم):yahoo (4):

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> اغا سوال منو جواب بدین عجب ادمایی هستین ها    ......ی یه چیز دیگه میگن
> 
> الان دوتا دکتر آوردن با بنر روشون نوشتن فارغ تحصیل آزاد---- فارغ نحصیل  دولتی   شما کدوم میرید؟





> میدونم بامن نبودی ولی منم جواب میدم
> من نمیدونم کدوم یکی از پزشکای شهر و استانمون دولتی رفتن یا آزاد یا بین الملل
> اصلا مهم نیس 
> نه برای من و نه خانوادم
> مهم اینه که دکتره کارشو بلد باشه
> همین


نمیبینید؟

----------


## Shayanak

من اینجا تاپیک زدم که مردم با منطق بیان نظر بدن. نه این که حرف کسی رو تایید کنن.

----------


## Arman_b100

> نمیبینید؟


الان دوتا دکتر آوردن با بنر روشون نوشتن فارغ تحصیل آزاد---- فارغ نحصیل  دولتی   شما کدوم میرید؟

شما چی نمیبینید؟؟

----------


## Mehran93071

> الان دوتا دکتر آوردن با بنر روشون نوشتن فارغ تحصیل آزاد---- فارغ نحصیل  دولتی   شما کدوم میرید؟
> 
> شما چی نمیبینید؟؟


نه بنری وجود داره در آینده و نه :yahoo (4): کسی میفهمه

----------


## Shayanak

بی منطق تر از بعضیا تو زندگیم ندیده بودم.

----------


## sinae2011

> سلام به همه دوستان.
> یه سوالی که برای من و خیلیایه دیگه هست اینه که چرا عموم بچه ها فکر میکنن که دانشگاه ازاد برای بچه تنبل ها و پول دار ها هستش؟ حتی خیلی از خانواده ها هم همچین فکریو دارن.
> ببینین توی رشته تجربی رو عرض میکنم. به خصوص رشته پزشکی. به عنوان مثال بنده رتبم 974 شده و میتونم تعداد زیادی از دانشگاه های سراسری رو تو رشته پزشکی در شهرستان قبول بشم طبق سال 92. ولی خب تصمیم گرفتم ازاد تهران درس بخونم به خاطر خیلی از مسایل. من این حرفو به هرکی زدم میگه مگه تنبلی یا خب میزدی بین الملل ! من چون شخصا ساکن تهران هستم رفتم داخل دانشگاه ازاد پزشکی دیدم و به نظرم واقعا دانشگاه خوبی اومد. اخرین نفری که سال پیش قبول شد با رتبه 1500 بود. یعنی کسی که دانشگاه ازاد تهران پزشکی میخونه میتونسته سراسری شهرستان هم بخونه! پس چرا دید مردم و بچه ها نسبت به دانشگاه ازاد انقدر تحقیرانه هستش؟ ممنون میشم نظرتونو بدونم. مرسی.



اون رشته های دره پیتش کسی قبول نداره ولی رشته هایی مثل دندان ، پزشکی ، دارو و دامپزشکی اونجا هم رقابته
به نظر من هم فرقی نمیکنه کسی چه دولتی یا آزاد یا بین الملل خونده شما اگه خوب درساتونو بخونین تخصص دیگه آزاد و بین الملل نداره و فقط باید برای دولتی بجنگین :d

----------


## mahsa92

من كاري با حرف كسي ندارم 

والا تو شهر ما كه اونايي كه فارغ التحصيل از جاي خوبي ان تو بنرشون زدن فارغ التحصيل از دانشگاه تهران (مثلا) ولي دولتي شهراي پايين نزدن
ضمنا بنظر من ازاد تهران خيلي فرقي با دانشگاه ايران نداشته باشه
هم از نظر رتبه هم سطح علمي
و خب ديد مردم رو چيكار داري وقتي شرايط ايجاب ميكنه كه شهر خودت بموني پس بمون


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## ehsan123dg

سلام این نگرش به خاطر این هست که هرکی که من تا بهه حال  دیدم درس نخون بوده رفته دانشگاه آزاد بچ های ماکلا همه دانشگاه آزادین
بعدشم به خاطر بالابودن ظرفیت هاش مردم فکر میکنن یه مشکلی داره که این همه دارن میرن سراغش

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

سلام این نگرش به خاطر این هست که هرکی که من تا بهه حال  دیدم درس نخون بوده رفته دانشگاه آزاد بچ های ماکلا همه دانشگاه آزادین
بعدشم به خاطر بالابودن ظرفیت هاش مردم فکر میکنن یه مشکلی داره که این همه دارن میرن سراغش

----------


## saeid_NRT

ديدم که  ميگما..... اگه ميتونيد آزاد يه رشته بهتر از سراسري قبول بشيد, بريد آزاد. اگه نگران هزينه ش هستيد خودتون تشخيص نديد که خانواده ميتونه پرداخت کنه يا نه بلکه مستقيم نظر باباتو بپرس. چون بعد از چهار سال خوندن کار پيدا نکني بابات ميگه تو اگه آزاد پزشکي قبول ميشدي من پولشو ميدادم! در حالي که ....

----------


## Mehran93071

تو که میگی مه حاظر نیستم 7 سال برم شهر دیگه یا رشته غیر پزشکی تهران رو برو یا پزشکی آزادش رو

----------


## helix

یه بنده خدایی معماری یه دانشگاهی خوند فارق التحصیل شد میخواست دندون بروجرد بخونه خیلی مصمم بود فکر میکرد رتبه ی کمی میخواد و... بش گفتم میدونی اخرین نفری که گرفته رتبش چند بوده؟گفت نه گفتم3000  بنده خدا پشیمون شد...چون فکر میکرد ازاده رتبه ی خوبی هم نمیخواد
حالا شما ازاد بخون وقتی فارق التحصیل شی کسی بت نمیگه ازاد خوندی یا سراسری:yahoo (3):اصل اینه کدوم دانشگاه بری که از لحاظ علمی رتبه ی خوبی داشته باشه....مطمینا منم بودم همین کارو میکردم یا دندون شهر خودم میرفتم اما شهر های دور نه

----------


## Predator X

کلا ما سطح علمی دانشگاه های ایران رو خیلی جدی میگیریم ، ولی چیزی که غالبا مشاهده میشه اینه که جو دانشگاه های آزاد جو علمی و دانشجویی نیست ، یعنی 95 درصد دانشجو ها فقط اومدن مدرک رو بگیرن یا از سربازی فرار کنن یا اومدن دانشگاه برای لذت های جانبی اش و علاقه و کنجکاوی ای نسبت به رشته اشون ندارن و با این وضعیت خود به خود حتی اگر اساتید هم اساتیدی مجرب باشن(یادگیری 100 درصد مربوط به سطح علمی و آموزشی استاد نیست ) شما در جو نامناسبی هستی و اونجوری که توی فلان دانشگاه دولتی ممکن بود از اطرافیانت مطلب یاد بگیری و توی یه جو تحقیقاتی باشی و دیدت به چیز ها عوض بشه الان دیگه این اتفاق نیفته .

مثال نقض حرف هام کم نیست ولی فک میکنم در مورد 95 درصد درسته .

این حرف ها کلی بود ولی به نظرم اگه روزانه جایی که سطح علمی اش از آزاد تهران بالاتر هست بری ولو این که جای کم امکانات تری نسبت به تهران باشه بیشتر سود میکنی . چون به نظرم اگه کسی واقعا دنبال یادگرفتن و علم هست باید تا اونور دنیا هم بره و به هدفش برسه . البته اگه آزاد تهران سطح علمی بالاتری داره حتی اگه قرار باشه هزینه هم کنی ارزش داره که بری آزاد .

----------


## mahsa92

> کلا ما سطح علمی دانشگاه های ایران رو خیلی جدی میگیریم ، ولی چیزی که غالبا مشاهده میشه اینه که جو دانشگاه های آزاد جو علمی و دانشجویی نیست ، یعنی 95 درصد دانشجو ها فقط اومدن مدرک رو بگیرن یا از سربازی فرار کنن یا اومدن دانشگاه برای لذت های جانبی اش و علاقه و کنجکاوی ای نسبت به رشته اشون ندارن و با این وضعیت خود به خود حتی اگر اساتید هم اساتیدی مجرب باشن(یادگیری 100 درصد مربوط به سطح علمی و آموزشی استاد نیست ) شما در جو نامناسبی هستی و اونجوری که توی فلان دانشگاه دولتی ممکن بود از اطرافیانت مطلب یاد بگیری و توی یه جو تحقیقاتی باشی و دیدت به چیز ها عوض بشه الان دیگه این اتفاق نیفته .
> 
> مثال نقض حرف هام کم نیست ولی فک میکنم در مورد 95 درصد درسته .
> 
> این حرف ها کلی بود ولی به نظرم اگه روزانه جایی که سطح علمی اش از آزاد تهران بالاتر هست بری ولو این که جای کم امکانات تری نسبت به تهران باشه بیشتر سود میکنی . چون به نظرم اگه کسی واقعا دنبال یادگرفتن و علم هست باید تا اونور دنیا هم بره و به هدفش برسه . البته اگه آزاد تهران سطح علمی بالاتری داره حتی اگه قرار باشه هزینه هم کنی ارزش داره که بری آزاد .


ولي خدايي پزشكي ازاد (پزشكي!!!) با اون رتبه ، برا اينه كه طرف از سربازي فرار كنه يا همينجوري ي مدرك بگيره؟


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## Alfredo

> خو همینه وضه مملکت اینه  دیگه وقتی نصف فارغ تحصیل ها آراد باشن از این بهتر میشه


*مثال شما مثال کسیه که چشماشو بسته و هرکی هرچی بگه پاشو می کوبه به زمین که آقا نه همین که میگم.شما یا اطلاع ندارین  یا نمی خواین که مطلع بشین.شما با 1300 منطقه 3 مطمئن هستین همون ایلام هم میارین؟ چون اینجوری فکر کنم کشوریتون حدود 8000 بشه.به نظر من آزاد تهران سطحش از همون ایلام به شدت بیشتره.از خیلی دانشگاه های دیگه بیشتره.این که میگین آزاد آزاده به جای اینکه سطح دانشگاه آزاد رو بیاره پایین تو سطح منطق و درک شما باعث ایجاد شک میشه دوست خوب من.*

----------


## Arman_b100

> *مثال شما مثال کسیه که چشماشو بسته و هرکی هرچی بگه پاشو می کوبه به زمین که آقا نه همین که میگم.شما یا اطلاع ندارین  یا نمی خواین که مطلع بشین.شما با 1300 منطقه 3 مطمئن هستین همون ایلام هم میارین؟ چون اینجوری فکر کنم کشوریتون حدود 8000 بشه.به نظر من آزاد تهران سطحش از همون ایلام به شدت بیشتره.از خیلی دانشگاه های دیگه بیشتره.این که میگین آزاد آزاده به جای اینکه سطح دانشگاه آزاد رو بیاره پایین تو سطح منطق و درک شما باعث ایجاد شک میشه دوست خوب من.*


بالا برین پایین بیان سطح آزاد از ملی پایین تره  این اصل تغییر نمیکنه

----------


## Alfredo

> بالا برین پایین بیان سطح آزاد از ملی پایین تره  این اصل تغییر نمیکنه


*نظرتون محترم  نه ما برای کسی که چشماشو بسته و راه تحلیل رو سد کرده و فقط ی حرف رو میزنه بالا و پایین نمیریم..هرجور دوست دارین فکر کنین.با تفکر شما از سطح دانشگاه پزشکی ازاد کم نخواهد شد*

----------


## rotbe bartar

خوب اون پولی که می خواد خرج ازاد شه رو اگه طرف نصفش رو خرج کنه رتبه زیر200هست

----------


## Alfredo

> خوب اون پولی که می خواد خرج ازاد شه رو اگه طرف نصفش رو خرج کنه رتبه زیر200هست


*چه ربطی داره برادر من.شما همه رشته های آزاد رو مثل رشته های ریاضی نبین که دارغوزآباد علیا هم داره اونو.اگه اینجوری باشه رتبه های برتر کشور همه باید آدمای پولدار باشن که !!*

----------


## rotbe bartar

چرا بیخودی پای ریاضیارو میکشی وسط من میگم اون پولو خرج کنکور کنه کسی هم که میره ازاد بچه مایه داره مگه نیست؟؟بعدم بیشتر رتبه برتر ها وضعیت مالیشون متوسط رو به بالاست

----------


## Alfredo

> چرا بیخودی پای ریاضیارو میکشی وسط من میگم اون پولو خرج کنکور کنه کسی هم که میره ازاد بچه مایه داره مگه نیست؟؟بعدم بیشتر رتبه برتر ها وضعیت مالیشون متوسط رو به بالاست


*چون دید بد برای دانشگاه آزاد برای همونه..یه سوال ازتون می پرسم.شما که میگین ازاد ازاده رفتی امکانات دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ازاد تهران رو دیدی؟ بیمارستانش رو دیدی؟سطح فارغ التحصیل هاشونو دیدی؟ استاد هاشو میشناسی؟ از اون طرف رفتی دانشگاه های دیگه کشور دولتی رو هم دیدی؟ فقط جواب همینو به من بده
در ضمن رتبه های برتر متوسط هستن نه پولدار*

----------


## Arman_b100

> *چون دید بد برای دانشگاه آزاد برای همونه..یه سوال ازتون می پرسم.شما که میگین ازاد ازاده رفتی امکانات دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ازاد تهران رو دیدی؟ بیمارستانش رو دیدی؟سطح فارغ التحصیل هاشونو دیدی؟ استاد هاشو میشناسی؟ از اون طرف رفتی دانشگاه های دیگه کشور دولتی رو هم دیدی؟ فقط جواب همینو به من بده
> در ضمن رتبه های برتر متوسط هستن نه پولدار*



خوب دارن پولشو میدن
مگه مفتیه؟؟

----------


## rotbe bartar

ببین تو این که دانشگاه خوبیه که شکی نیست بعدش منم گفتم متوسط رو به بالا نه پولدار و حرف من اینه چرا واسه کنکور این حساسیت نیست که بخواد به فکرش باشه و حتی پول خرج کنه چون واقعا یه سرمایه گذاری ارزشمنده و بعدش هزینه اش خیلی کمتره حالا شما بگو پول خرج کردن واسه کدوم سودمند تره

----------


## Alfredo

> خوب دارن پولشو میدن
> مگه مفتیه؟؟


*همین..پولشو میدن و تحصیل با کیفیت می کنن..پس چرا شما میگی ازاد ازاده؟؟؟ مگه همین الان نمیگی پولشو میدن؟ کیفیت از دید شما پول ندادنه؟؟؟اگه پولشو میدن از اون طرف تحصیلشون کیفیت خیلی بیشتری از خیلی جاهای دیگه داره.این دوست ما هم با رتبش میتونه خیلی جاها بیاره ولی براش کیفیت تحصیلی مهم بوده نه رایگان بودن تحصیل*

----------


## Alfredo

> ببین تو این که دانشگاه خوبیه که شکی نیست بعدش منم گفتم متوسط رو به بالا نه پولدار و حرف من اینه چرا واسه کنکور این حساسیت نیست که بخواد به فکرش باشه و حتی پول خرج کنه چون واقعا یه سرمایه گذاری ارزشمنده و بعدش هزینه اش خیلی کمتره حالا شما بگو پول خرج کردن واسه کدوم سودمند تره


از دید مادی مطمئنن دولتی بهتره ولی بحث ما پول نیست..بحث ما کیفیت رشته  پزشکی آزاد تهرانه..شما جواب منو ندادین.رفتی امکانات دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ازاد تهران رو دیدی؟ بیمارستانش رو دیدی؟سطح فارغ التحصیل هاشونو دیدی؟ استاد هاشو میشناسی؟ از اون طرف رفتی دانشگاه های دیگه کشور دولتی رو هم دیدی؟ فقط جواب همینو به من بده

----------


## nikra

دوستان با توجه به بحثایی که کردین نظرتون درمورد مهندسی پزشکی علوم تحقیقات یا پزشکی تهران چیه ؟اینا بهتره یا مثلا برق دولتی شهرستان؟

----------


## Alfredo

> دوستان با توجه به بحثایی که کردین نظرتون درمورد مهندسی پزشکی علوم تحقیقات یا پزشکی تهران چیه ؟اینا بهتره یا مثلا برق دولتی شهرستان؟


*100٪ پزشکی تهران
بعد گرفتن دکتری عمومی هم میتونین تو ازمون دستیاری وزارت بهداشت شرکت کنین*

----------


## nikra

> *100٪ پزشکی تهران
> بعد گرفتن دکتری عمومی هم میتونین تو ازمون دستیاری وزارت بهداشت شرکت کنین*


منظورم مهندسی پزشکی واحد پزشکی تهرانه!

----------


## Shayanak

> چرا بیخودی پای ریاضیارو میکشی وسط من میگم اون پولو خرج کنکور کنه کسی هم که میره ازاد بچه مایه داره مگه نیست؟؟بعدم بیشتر رتبه برتر ها وضعیت مالیشون متوسط رو به بالاست


پزشکی ازاد سالی حدود 5-6 میلیون تومان هست. کسی که سالی مثلا سالی 12-13 میلیون در میاره میشه مایه دار؟ پس ما بیل گیتز هستیم نمیدونستیم. اگه بین الملل رو میگفتی که سالی 20-21 میلیون هست حالا یه چیز. ولی 5-6 میلیون تو دوره زمونه کسیو مایه دار میکنه ؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> چرا بیخودی پای ریاضیارو میکشی وسط من میگم اون پولو خرج کنکور کنه کسی هم که میره ازاد بچه مایه داره مگه نیست؟؟بعدم بیشتر رتبه برتر ها وضعیت مالیشون متوسط رو به بالاست


پزشکی ازاد سالی حدود 5-6 میلیون تومان هست. کسی که سالی مثلا سالی 12-13 میلیون در میاره میشه مایه دار؟ پس ما بیل گیتز هستیم نمیدونستیم. اگه بین الملل رو میگفتی که سالی 20-21 میلیون هست حالا یه چیز. ولی 5-6 میلیون تو دوره زمونه کسیو مایه دار میکنه ؟

----------


## Alfredo

> منظورم مهندسی پزشکی واحد پزشکی تهرانه!


*نه برق دولتی بهتره.مهندسی پزشکی هم فرق زیادی با الکترونیک نداره..بیشترین فرقشون تو تحصیلات تکمیلی هستش*

----------


## Shayanak

من روزی که رفتم دانشگاه پزشکی ازاد تهرانو ببینم . از مسئولین اونجا که سوال کردم گفتن خیلی از استاد های دانشگاه ایران شهید بهشتی و تهران اونجا تدریس میکنن برای درامد زایی. بیمارستان هایش که رفتم واقعا خوب بودن. از لحاظ بحث پزوهشییش واقعا سطح بالایی بود. کتاب خونه اش فوق العاده بود.

----------


## nikra

اگه من بودم میرفتم پزشکی ازاد تهران .ولی بدونید تو عامه مردم که زیاد تو جو کنکور نیستن فکر میکنن قبولیش خیلی راحته :yahoo (4):فقط به خاطر این که اسمش ازاده!

----------


## mahdi_1375

> اگه من بودم میرفتم پزشکی ازاد تهران .ولی بدونید تو عامه مردم که زیاد تو جو کنکور نیستن فکر میکنن قبولیش خیلی راحته :yahoo (4):فقط به خاطر این که اسمش ازاده!


کاملا حق با شماست کسایی که نمیدونن اینطور فکر میکنن

----------


## Shayanak

یه سوال! اخرین نفری که سال پیش ازاد تهران گرفته بود حدودا 1500 منطقه 1 شده بود. ایا این شخص کسی هست که درس نخونه؟ واسه فرار از سربازی اومده ؟ شما مثل کسایی هستین که الان دوم یا سوم راهنمایی هستن و میگن کنکور که خیلی راحته ما 1 میشیم. ولی وقتی میاین وارد سال کنکور میشین میفهمین که واقعا کسایی که زیر 2000 شدن خیلی خیلی باید تلاش میکردن.
چون بعضی از دوستان به نتیجه دلخواهشون نرسیدن نمیشه گفت همه بد هستن.

----------


## amiredge

> یه سوال! اخرین نفری که سال پیش ازاد تهران گرفته بود حدودا 1500 منطقه 1 شده بود. ایا این شخص کسی هست که درس نخونه؟ واسه فرار از سربازی اومده ؟ شما مثل کسایی هستین که الان دوم یا سوم راهنمایی هستن و میگن کنکور که خیلی راحته ما 1 میشیم. ولی وقتی میاین وارد سال کنکور میشین میفهمین که واقعا کسایی که زیر 2000 شدن خیلی خیلی باید تلاش میکردن.
> چون بعضی از دوستان به نتیجه دلخواهشون نرسیدن نمیشه گفت همه بد هستن.


این چیزی که دوستمون گفت در مورد رشته های مهندسی صدق میکنه که بدون کنکور و با معدل 10 میتونی اون رشته ای رو بری که رتبه های زیر 100 میزن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## rotbe bartar

اقا من میگم این دانشگاه خیلی خوبه بعدشم من ریاضی ام و این دانشگاه و بقیه جاهای پزشکی که*pimimessi گفت رو ندیدم 
من میگم تقریبا 50تومن باید پول بدی با 8تومنش میشد رتبه زیر 200اورد نمیشه؟خوب الان کسایی که سومن یا امسال کنکور دارند نباید خودشون رو گول بزنند ما به جای 200 اگه بشیم 1000هم فرقی نداره چون ازاد هم سطحش خوبه این بحث شما هم به نظرم واسه اینه که شما رو تایید کنند وشما به یه ارامش خاطر برسی اما اگه واقعا شما هدفت رو میدونی و به کارت اعتماد داری باید با اعتماد به نفس بری جلو و منتظر تایید بقیه نباشی*

----------


## mahdi_1375

> یه سوال! اخرین نفری که سال پیش ازاد تهران گرفته بود حدودا 1500 منطقه 1 شده بود. ایا این شخص کسی هست که درس نخونه؟ واسه فرار از سربازی اومده ؟ شما مثل کسایی هستین که الان دوم یا سوم راهنمایی هستن و میگن کنکور که خیلی راحته ما 1 میشیم. ولی وقتی میاین وارد سال کنکور میشین میفهمین که واقعا کسایی که زیر 2000 شدن خیلی خیلی باید تلاش میکردن.
> چون بعضی از دوستان به نتیجه دلخواهشون نرسیدن نمیشه گفت همه بد هستن.


Shayanak جان میشه پیام خصوصیتون رو چک کنید  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Mehran93071

> من روزی که رفتم دانشگاه پزشکی ازاد تهرانو ببینم . از مسئولین اونجا که سوال کردم گفتن خیلی از استاد های دانشگاه ایران شهید بهشتی و تهران اونجا تدریس میکنن برای درامد زایی. بیمارستان هایش که رفتم واقعا خوب بودن. از لحاظ بحث پزوهشییش واقعا سطح بالایی بود. کتاب خونه اش فوق العاده بود.


بایدم باشه :yahoo (4):
شما اومدی از کی نظر میخواهی؟ واقعا؟ خودت خیلی بهتر میدونی

----------


## Shayanak

UP

----------


## alilord

من کاری به این بحث ندارم یه پست بی ربط میدم و دیگه هم پست نمیدم !
*از بس تو اخبار گفتن 70% قبولی،ملت فکر میکنن دانشگاه رفتن دیگه کشکه همه قبولن همه به راحتی میرن دانشگاه.*
نمیدونن قبولی تو ایران باید این تعریف بشه: تحصیل در داتشگاه دولتی و بدون هزینه ( همچینم بدون هزینه نیست فکر کنم،انگار از مالیات حساب میشه!)

----------


## khatereh 2

> من کاری به این بحث ندارم یه پست بی ربط میدم و دیگه هم پست نمیدم !
> *از بس تو اخبار گفتن 70% قبولی،ملت فکر میکنن دانشگاه رفتن دیگه کشکه همه قبولن همه به راحتی میرن دانشگاه.*
> نمیدونن قبولی تو ایران باید این تعریف بشه: تحصیل در داتشگاه دولتی و بدون هزینه ( همچینم بدون هزینه نیست فکر کنم،انگار از مالیات حساب میشه!)


افرین..... منم موافقم.. البته دانشگاه های دولتی خوب رو من اضافه کنم نه دولتی هر جایی اونم...........

----------


## Shayanak

up

----------


## Ali0095

*سلام به هررررررررچی مرده


این ذهنیت قشری هستش که دانشگاه نرفتن - کسی که تازگی از دانشگاه فارغ التحصیل شده باهاش صحبت کنی - علاوه بر اینکه ازاد رو رد نمی کنه بلکه تایید هم میکنه
الان ازاد بیشتر باهات کار میکتند مخصوصا رشته های مهندسی ولی خوب جو دانشگاه بد هستش دیگه 
ولی میگن اگه معدلت تو ازاد بالا باشه حتی از سراسری بیشتر مورد قبول هستش*

----------


## strider

1- در مورد رشته ریاضی حرف میزنم، در رشته های فنی مهندسی هیچ کس دانشگاه آزادیها رو تحویل نمیگیره، هرکس هم برای لیسانس میره دانشگاه آزاد، حتما باید به فکر ادامه تحصیل در یک دانشگاه دولتی باشه، وگرنه مدرکش پیش کارفرما ارزش نداره.
2- بعضی از کارفرماها در رشته عمران، وقتی مهندسی رزومه میفرسته اگر از دانشگاه آزاد باشه کلاً میزاره کنار و نگاهش هم نمیکنه. (انقدر گند بالا اوردن تو کار، 99%شون بی سواد میان بیرون!)
3- در همین رشته عمران، وقتی آگهی استخدام درج میشه، صدها رزومه از دانشگاه آزاد میاد ولی دریغ از یک مهندس دانشگاه دولتی! حتی دولتی های شهرستان هم سر و کله شون پیدا نمیشه و جایی مشغول به کار هستند.
4- همتون میدونید که محیط دانشگاه آزاد همه چی هست الا علمی!
5- *در دانشگاه آزاد چیزی به نام مشروطی وجود نداره*، اگر دانشجو درس نخونده باشه کافیه نره سرِ جلسه امتحان و اون درس حذف میشه! در صورتی که در دانشگاه دولتی سطح پایین هم دانشجو باید جون بکنه که مشروط نشه و اگر سر جلسه امتحان نره براش 0 رد میکنن! برای حذف اضطراری هم محدودیت هم وجود داره و نمیتونن هر درسی رو که عشقشون کشید حذف کنند! یه جورایی محکوم به درس خوندن هستند! این سیستم آموزشی باعث کاهش سطح علمی دانشجوهای دانشگاه آزاد شده.
6- تعداد رشته/محل های فنی مهندسی انقدر زیاده و انقدر دانشجوی بی سواد و بیکار میدن بیرون که مردم به صورت اتوماتیک همین تصور رو در مورد رشته های پزشکی آزاد پیدا کردن!

----------


## nikra

> 1- در مورد رشته ریاضی حرف میزنم، در رشته های فنی مهندسی هیچ کس دانشگاه آزادیها رو تحویل نمیگیره، هرکس هم برای لیسانس میره دانشگاه آزاد، حتما باید به فکر ادامه تحصیل در یک دانشگاه دولتی باشه، وگرنه مدرکش پیش کارفرما ارزش نداره.
> 2- بعضی از کارفرماها در رشته عمران، وقتی مهندسی رزومه میفرسته اگر از دانشگاه آزاد باشه کلاً میزاره کنار و نگاهش هم نمیکنه. (انقدر گند بالا اوردن تو کار، 99%شون بی سواد میان بیرون!)
> 3- در همین رشته عمران، وقتی آگهی استخدام درج میشه، صدها رزومه از دانشگاه آزاد میاد ولی دریغ از یک مهندس دانشگاه دولتی! حتی دولتی های شهرستان هم سر و کله شون پیدا نمیشه و جایی مشغول به کار هستند.
> 4- همتون میدونید که محیط دانشگاه آزاد همه چی هست الا علمی!
> 5- *در دانشگاه آزاد چیزی به نام مشروطی وجود نداره*، اگر دانشجو درس نخونده باشه کافیه نره سرِ جلسه امتحان و اون درس حذف میشه! در صورتی که در دانشگاه دولتی سطح پایین هم دانشجو باید جون بکنه که مشروط نشه و اگر سر جلسه امتحان نره براش 0 رد میکنن! برای حذف اضطراری هم محدودیت هم وجود داره و نمیتونن هر درسی رو که عشقشون کشید حذف کنند! یه جورایی محکوم به درس خوندن هستند! این سیستم آموزشی باعث کاهش سطح علمی دانشجوهای دانشگاه آزاد شده.
> 6- تعداد رشته/محل های فنی مهندسی انقدر زیاده و انقدر دانشجوی بی سواد و بیکار میدن بیرون که مردم به صورت اتوماتیک همین تصور رو در مورد رشته های پزشکی آزاد پیدا کردن!


پس به نظر شما کسی که تو رشته ریاضی برای برق ومکانیک وعمران روزانه پشت کنکور میمونه کار درستی کرده؟(البته نه روزانه داغون !)
ایا واقعا برای رشته های فنی علوم تحقیقات و تهران مرکز وجنوب تفاوت زیادی با ازاد های دیگه دارن؟(مثلا مکانیک علوم پارسال تراز بالای 8000 میگرفت!)

----------


## strider

> پس به نظر شما کسی که تو رشته ریاضی برای برق ومکانیک وعمران روزانه پشت کنکور میمونه کار درستی کرده؟(البته نه روزانه داغون !)
> ایا واقعا برای رشته های فنی علوم تحقیقات و تهران مرکز وجنوب تفاوت زیادی با ازاد های دیگه دارن؟(مثلا مکانیک علوم پارسال تراز بالای 8000 میگرفت!)


من کلا دانشگاه ازاد رو زیر سوال نبردم، خواستم بگم چی شد که دیدِ مردم نسبت به دانشگاه آزاد انقدر خراب شد!
همونطور که گفتم، اگر کسی دانشگاه آزاد بره باید برای ادامه تحصیل برنامه داشته باشه، درست درس بخونه تا برای مقاطع بالاتر بتونه وارد یک دانشگاه دولتی خوب بشه.
اینجوری هر وقت بخواد جایی استخدام بشه کارفرما پیش خودش میگه عجب آدم کار درست و باهوشی! حتما سال کنکور اوضاعش خوب نبوده که نتونسته بره دانشگاه دولتی خوب!

----------


## Black Swan

آقای محترم چه ربطی به هزینه کردن داره ؟

والا منم بابام پول داده منم کلاس رفتم ، اما نشستم بخونم ! کوتاهی کردم !

کی میگه هرکی میره آزاد پول داره ؟! والا مام پولدار نیستیم ! شاید تو خیلی چیزا مشکل داشته باشیم اما وقتی واسه خانوادم بحثِ تحصیلِ من میاد وسط از همه چی میزنن !

دانشگاه ازاد 100جور قسط بندی داره ، و مبلغیم که شهریه میگیرن فکر نمیکنم تو این دوره زمونه کسی ـو پولدار کرده باشه که ماها واسه پرداختش پولدار به حساب بیایم !

دلیل نمیشه چون یه دانشگاه آزادی داره خرجِ تحصیلش ـو میده بی سواد به حساب بیاد !! 

رتبه های برترو دولت داره تقریبا پولِ تحصیلشونو میده ، شما فکر کن یه روزی ( برفرضِ محال ) ظرفیتِ پزشکی دانشگاه تهران شد 1000 نفر ! شما اون موقع حق داری به نفرِ 1000رومی که الان شاید آزادِ تهران قبول شه ، تو اون شرایط بگی بی سواد ؟!

این همه رقابت فقط واسه ظرفیتِ محدودِ دانشگاه های برتره !

من به خاطر اینکه خودم آزاد قبولم ازش طرفداری نمیکنم ، من دارم شرایطش رو میسنجم !

خو کیه که انکار کنه دانشگاهایی مثِ ایران و بهشتی وتهران و شیراز بهترینن ؟!!!!!

ببخشید معذرت میخوام کسی که اینارو ول کنه بره آزاد آره مغزِ خر خورده !

اما بحثِ همون رتبه 100 و 101ـیه که گفتم ! نمیتونه بره دولتی تهران ... بحثِ آزادِ تهران میاد وسط ، و صددرصد از خیلییییی از شهرستانـا بهتره به همون دلایلی که گفتم

شما کلا حرفِ خودتو میزنی ، بچه ها راست میگن ، این تفکر مالِ کساییه که نه تو جوِ درس بودن ، نه حتی دانشگاه رفتن ! فکر میکنن چون اسمش آزاده پس همه بی سوادن

و  به شخصه حرفه همچین آدمای نا آگاهی واسه من یکی ذره ای ارزش نداره ، هروقت رفتن شرایط ـو سنجیدن با آگاهی اومدن جلو ، میشه بحث کرد !

-----------------

شماییم که میگی بنر بزنن رو پزشکا کدوم ـو انتخاب میکنم 

من هیچوقت با چیزایی که دیدم ، حاضر نیستم به همچین سوالِ مسخره ای جواب بدم ، همونجور که اون دوستمون گفت شاید دانشجوی شریفی که من دیدم با پول رفته نشسته ، متقابلا همون پزشکم شاید اینطوری بوده باشه !

 این واقعا مسخرس که با همچین ملاکی جونت ـو بدی دستِ یه نفر !:yahoo (1): مهم مهارته !

------------

و دوستِ عزیز شما فقط احترام تو صفِ نونوایی و سبدِ کالا واست مهمه ؟! با این طرزِ فکر آرزوی موفقیت میکنم واست  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## nikra

من فکر میکنم یکی از اصلی ترین دلایلی که به دانشگاه ازاد اینطور نگاه میشه اینه که تا دو سال پیش ازمون جدا داشت و خب سطح سوالاش درحد امیب بود (خداییش سوالای دینی و شیمیش رو دیدین؟)و هر کی درس رو حداقل خونده بود میتونست درصد بالا بزنه (چون سوال پیچیده نداشت) و پزشکی قبول شه در حالی که ممکن بود تو سراسری رتبش بد شده باشه!اما حالا که پذیرش بر اساس کارنامه سراسری هست پزشکی ازاد قبول شدن سخته و بی انصافیه که بگیم هر کی رفته تنبله!وخب ازاد رتبه بسیار بهتری نسبت به بین الملل جذب میکنه(کاری به سطح علمی خود دانشگاه هاندارم تو این مقایسه)

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

من فکر میکنم یکی از اصلی ترین دلایلی که به دانشگاه ازاد اینطور نگاه میشه اینه که تا دو سال پیش ازمون جدا داشت و خب سطح سوالاش درحد امیب بود (خداییش سوالای دینی و شیمیش رو دیدین؟)و هر کی درس رو حداقل خونده بود میتونست درصد بالا بزنه (چون سوال پیچیده نداشت) و پزشکی قبول شه در حالی که ممکن بود تو سراسری رتبش بد شده باشه!اما حالا که پذیرش بر اساس کارنامه سراسری هست پزشکی ازاد قبول شدن سخته و بی انصافیه که بگیم هر کی رفته تنبله!وخب ازاد رتبه بسیار بهتری نسبت به بین الملل جذب میکنه(کاری به سطح علمی خود دانشگاه هاندارم تو این مقایسه) .

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> من کلا دانشگاه ازاد رو زیر سوال نبردم، خواستم بگم چی شد که دیدِ مردم نسبت به دانشگاه آزاد انقدر خراب شد!
> همونطور که گفتم، اگر کسی دانشگاه آزاد بره باید برای ادامه تحصیل برنامه داشته باشه، درست درس بخونه تا برای مقاطع بالاتر بتونه وارد یک دانشگاه دولتی خوب بشه.
> اینجوری هر وقت بخواد جایی استخدام بشه کارفرما پیش خودش میگه عجب آدم کار درست و باهوشی! حتما سال کنکور اوضاعش خوب نبوده که نتونسته بره دانشگاه دولتی خوب!


نه منظورمو بد رسوندم یعنی اگه من نوعی واسه عمران یا برق و.. سراسری مونده باشم کار درستیه؟پشیمونی نداره که ادم بگه خب وقتی ازاد میشه راحت قبول شد چرا به خودم سختی بدم؟یا این که واقعا سراسری یه برتری هایی داره؟

----------


## strider

> نه منظورمو بد رسوندم یعنی اگه من نوعی واسه عمران یا برق و.. سراسری مونده باشم کار درستیه؟پشیمونی نداره که ادم بگه خب وقتی ازاد میشه راحت قبول شد چرا به خودم سختی بدم؟یا این که واقعا سراسری یه برتری هایی داره؟


این مسئله رو باید قبل از انتخاب رشته بررسی میکردی، من نشستم تو خونه ی خودم و از شرایط شما اطلاع ندارم!
دانشگاه داریم تا دانشگاه...! مثلا خواهر من سال 92 بین کامپیوتر دخترانه شریعتی و معماری تهران مرکز مونده بود، خودم پیشنهاد کردم بره معماری آزاد! دانشگاه های آزاد تهران کیفیتشون بد نیست. نمیشه گفت چون این دانشگاه مارک سراسری روش خورده پس بهتره!
یه وقت شما قصد ادامه تحصیل در خارج از کشور داری، برای اپلای گرفتن اسم و رسم دانشگاه و اساتید مهمه، اون وقت بهتره صبر کنی.
یه وقت قصد ادامه تحصیل در داخل داری، اون وقت با دانشگاه آزاد هم مشکلت حل میشه و نیاز نیست یک سال از عمرت رو تلف کنی.
تازه فرض کردم حرف مردم برای شما مهم نیست، چون بهترین دانشگاه آزاد هم مارک "از هفت دولت آزاد" روشه.

----------


## Shayanak

> این مسئله رو باید قبل از انتخاب رشته بررسی میکردی، من نشستم تو خونه ی خودم و از شرایط شما اطلاع ندارم!
> دانشگاه داریم تا دانشگاه...! مثلا خواهر من سال 92 بین کامپیوتر دخترانه شریعتی و معماری تهران مرکز مونده بود، خودم پیشنهاد کردم بره معماری آزاد! دانشگاه های آزاد تهران کیفیتشون بد نیست. نمیشه گفت چون این دانشگاه مارک سراسری روش خورده پس بهتره!
> یه وقت شما قصد ادامه تحصیل در خارج از کشور داری، برای اپلای گرفتن اسم و رسم دانشگاه و اساتید مهمه، اون وقت بهتره صبر کنی.
> یه وقت قصد ادامه تحصیل در داخل داری، اون وقت با دانشگاه آزاد هم مشکلت حل میشه و نیاز نیست یک سال از عمرت رو تلف کنی.
> تازه فرض کردم حرف مردم برای شما مهم نیست، چون بهترین دانشگاه آزاد هم مارک "از هفت دولت آزاد" روشه.


باز برگشتیم سره حرف اولمون. بابا کی میگه هر دانشگاه ازدی از هفت دولت ازاده؟!!!!!! اخه کسی که پزشکی میخواد بخونه و امتحان های علوم پایه یا انترنی رو که دقیقا مثل ازمون های دیگه سراسری هستش و بین دولتیا و ازادا یکسان هستش رو پاس کنن؟ تورو خدا جون هرکی که دوست دارین به همه چیز قبل از حرف زدن نگاه کنین.

----------


## strider

> باز برگشتیم سره حرف اولمون. بابا کی میگه هر دانشگاه ازدی از هفت دولت ازاده؟!!!!!! اخه کسی که پزشکی میخواد بخونه و امتحان های علوم پایه یا انترنی رو که دقیقا مثل ازمون های دیگه سراسری هستش و بین دولتیا و ازادا یکسان هستش رو پاس کنن؟ تورو خدا جون هرکی که دوست دارین به همه چیز قبل از حرف زدن نگاه کنین.


خداییش تو فنی مهندسی اینجوریه.
ظرفیت رشته های فنی هم انقدر زیاده که پزشکی ها توش گم میشن، مردم هم همه رو یه کاسه میکنند دیگه!

----------


## سوسن

دوست عزیز از امسال دگه ازمون های سراسری علوم پایه و پره انترنی دانشگاهی شده و سراسری نیست یعنی دست دانشگاهها هست

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> باز برگشتیم سره حرف اولمون. بابا کی میگه هر دانشگاه ازدی از هفت دولت ازاده؟!!!!!! اخه کسی که پزشکی میخواد بخونه و امتحان های علوم پایه یا انترنی رو که دقیقا مثل ازمون های دیگه سراسری هستش و بین دولتیا و ازادا یکسان هستش رو پاس کنن؟ تورو خدا جون هرکی که دوست دارین به همه چیز قبل از حرف زدن نگاه کنین.


دوست عزیز از امسال دگه ازمون های سراسری علوم پایه و پره انترنی دانشگاهی شده و سراسری نیست یعنی دست دانشگاهها هست

----------


## Shayanak

> دوست عزیز از امسال دگه ازمون های سراسری علوم پایه و پره انترنی دانشگاهی شده و سراسری نیست یعنی دست دانشگاهها هست
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> دوست عزیز از امسال دگه ازمون های سراسری علوم پایه و پره انترنی دانشگاهی شده و سراسری نیست یعنی دست دانشگاهها هست


اینشو اطلاع ندارم. ولی خب بازهم منابع امتحانی یکسان هست و اون منابع امتحانی خیلی خیلی حجیم هستش و نمیشه که بدون خوندن اومد  بالا که. قضیه جان انسان ها وسطه. کدوم ادمی میاد پزشکی که از سربازی فرار کرده باشه و از درس راحت شده باشه ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟

----------


## Predator X

دوست عزیز همه میگن نره شما میگی بدوش ، اگه واقعا اعتقاد داری که پزشکی دانشگاه آزاد بهتر یا مساوی پزشکی دانشگاه های روزانه است( کاری به صحت یا غلط بودنش ندارم) پس چرا اینقدر دیگه از دیگران نظر میخوای ، به انتخابت ایمان داشته باش کاری هم به حرف بقیه نداشته باش !

----------


## Alfredo

> دوست عزیز از امسال دگه ازمون های سراسری علوم پایه و پره انترنی دانشگاهی شده و سراسری نیست یعنی دست دانشگاهها هست- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -دوست عزیز از امسال دگه ازمون های سراسری علوم پایه و پره انترنی دانشگاهی شده و سراسری نیست یعنی دست دانشگاهها هست


*اصلا و ابدااشتباه نکنین.کماکان امتحان های علوم پایه و انترنی به صورت جامع و سراسری در شهریور و اسفند برگذار میشه و آزمون های دانشگاه ازاد هم زیر نظر وزارت بهداشت هستش.دانشگاه ازاد هم یکی از 10 قطب برگذاری این آزمون ها تایین شده.ازموت های علوم پایه به حدی مهم هستن که حتی 3 نفر اول جزو استعداد های درخشان حساب شده و از طرح معاف میشن.چندی پیش هم دکتر ضایی گفت ازمون هایی مثل علوم پایه و دستیاری برای ما خیلی مهم هستن و ما این ازمون ها رو حتی به عهده سازمان سنجش کشور نمیزاریم و خودمون تو وزارت بهداشت طرح می کنیم ازمون رو.اگه شما لینک خبر معتبر مثل وزارت بهداشت یا سنجش پزشکی در مورد ایم حرفتنون دارین لطف کنین اینجا بزارین.*

----------


## kourosh35

> *اصلا و ابدااشتباه نکنین.کماکان امتحان های علوم پایه و انترنی به صورت جامع و سراسری در شهریور و اسفند برگذار میشه و آزمون های دانشگاه ازاد هم زیر نظر وزارت بهداشت هستش.دانشگاه ازاد هم یکی از 10 قطب برگذاری این آزمون ها تایین شده*


سلام
البته تا جایی که من اطّلاع دارم،این مسئله حقیقت داره و از شهریور ۹۳ این اتفاق می افته.
این اطّلاعیه ی واحد ما رو ببینید:
http://www.iaups.ac.ir/index.php?opt...ram&Itemid=199

----------


## Alfredo

> سلامالبته تا جایی که من اطّلاع دارم،این مسئله حقیقت داره و از شهریور ۹۳ این اتفاق می افته.این اطّلاعیه ی واحد ما رو ببینید:قابل توجه دانشجویان متقاضی امتحان جامع علوم پایه شهریور 93:زمان آزمون


 نظر من این منظورش این نیست که سوال جدا و از طریق دانشگاه آزاد طرح میشه.سوال همونه که وزارت بهداشت طرح کرده.ولی از امسال دانشگاه آزاد یکی از قطب های برگزاری آزمون شده یعنی وزارت بهداشت به دانشگاه ازاد اطمبنان کرده.این خبر رو ببینین.قائم‌مقام رییس دانشگاه آزاد در حوزه پزشکی گفت: حوزه علوم پزشكي دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي كه يكي از بزرگترين مراكز آموزش و تربيت نيروي انساني حوزه سلامت است، به عنوان يكي از 10 قطب برگزيده كشور براي برگزاري آزمون‌هاي جامع علوم پزشكي انتخاب شده استنظر من اصلا امکان نداره آزمون های علوم پایه به عهده ی خود دانشگاه باشه و خودش طرح کنه آزمون ها رومرسی از پستتون.من باز بیشتر تحقیق می کنم

----------


## kourosh35

> نظر من این منظورش این نیست که سوال جدا و از طریق دانشگاه آزاد طرح میشه.سوال همونه که وزارت بهداشت طرح کرده.ولی از امسال دانشگاه آزاد یکی از قطب های برگزاری آزمون شده یعنی وزارت بهداشت به دانشگاه ازاد اطمبنان کرده.این خبر رو ببینین.قائم‌مقام رییس دانشگاه آزاد در حوزه پزشکی گفت: حوزه علوم پزشكي دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي كه يكي از بزرگترين مراكز آموزش و تربيت نيروي انساني حوزه سلامت است، به عنوان يكي از 10 قطب برگزيده كشور براي برگزاري آزمون‌هاي جامع علوم پزشكي انتخاب شده استنظر من اصلا امکان نداره آزمون های علوم پایه به عهده ی خود دانشگاه باشه و خودش طرح کنه آزمون ها رومرسی از پستتون.من باز بیشتر تحقیق می کنم


خواهش می کنم.
البته تا جایی که می دونم،قبلاً هم آزمون در واحد تهران پزشکی برگزار می شد و چیز جدیدی نیست.
فکر می کنم اگه همچنان وزارت بهداشت طراح سوال باشه بهتره،چون ما با سوال ها و مباحث مطرح شده ی وزارت بهداشت آشنا هستیم و در غیر این صورت احتمالاً معادلات ذهنی ما بهم می ریزه.

----------


## Alfredo

*دبیر خانه شورای آموزش علوم پزشکی کشور هیچ خبری رو مبنی بر تغییر نحوه ی برگزاری آزمون علوم پایه درج نکرده.
*
این لینک



*همچنین در فایل زیر که تقویم برگزاری ازمون های وزارت بهداشت در سال 93 و از سایت سنجش پزشکی وزارت بهداشت هست می تونین ببینین که آزمون علوم پایه و پیش کارورزی رو در تاریخ 13 شهریور اعلام کرده و زیر نظر این سازمان به صورت جامع برگزار میشه و متولی برگزاری ازمون سازمان سنجش پزشکی کشور هستش.*
این لینک

*همچنین دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شیراز در لینک زیر خبری رو مبنی بر آزمون علوم پایه سال 93 درج می کنه که در اون از لفظ جامع برای این آزمون استفاده می کنه و تاکید می کنه این ازمون کماکان به صورت جامع برکزار میشه*

این لینک


*در دو لینک زیر منابع آزمون جامع علوم پایه توسط سازمان سنجش پزشکی وزارت بهداشت  آورده شده و  ازمون توسط سازمان سنجش پزشکی وزارت بهداشت به صورت جامع وسراسری برگزار میشه

لینک اول 
لینک دوم*

----------


## Alfredo

*سعی می کنم باز خبر هایی مبنی بر این موضوع پیدا کنم تا ببینم در کل قضیه چیه*

----------


## Alfredo

> خواهش می کنم.
> البته تا جایی که می دونم،قبلاً هم آزمون در واحد تهران پزشکی برگزار می شد و چیز جدیدی نیست.
> فکر می کنم اگه همچنان وزارت بهداشت طراح سوال باشه بهتره،چون ما با سوال ها و مباحث مطرح شده ی وزارت بهداشت آشنا هستیم و در غیر این صورت احتمالاً معادلات ذهنی ما بهم می ریزه.


*بله حرفتون درسته ..برگزار میشده ولی زیر نظر مستقیم وزارت بهداشت و به عنوان یکی از 10 قطب برتر نبوده.
این قسمت رو ببینین.
باقر لاریجانی، قائم مقام رئیس دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی در علوم پزشکی در حاشیه نخستین جشنواره علوم پزشکی دانشگاه آزاد  اسلامی از پیوستن این دانشگاه در زمره 9 قطب برتر علمی کشور در آمایش سرزمینی خبر داد و افزود:به همین منظور برای نخستین بار در کشور طی هفته آینده آزمون جامع علوم پایه برای گروه پایه و انترنی توسط این دانشگاه و به صورت کشوری برگزار می شود که از ساعت اولیه صبح امروز نخستین اقدامات اصلی برای برگزاری این آزمون صورت گرفته که در ایران در 10 منطقه در دانشگاه آزاد اجرا می‌شود.هر قطب شامل چندین دانشگاه میشه و مسئول برگزاری آزمون مثل روال گذشته بر عهده اون قطب هستش*

----------


## kourosh35

> *بله حرفتون درسته ..برگزار میشده ولی زیر نظر مستقیم وزارت بهداشت و به عنوان یکی از 10 قطب برتر نبوده.
> این قسمت رو ببینین.
> باقر لاریجانی، قائم مقام رئیس دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی در علوم پزشکی در حاشیه نخستین جشنواره علوم پزشکی دانشگاه آزاد  اسلامی از پیوستن این دانشگاه در زمره 9 قطب برتر علمی کشور در آمایش سرزمینی خبر داد و افزود:به همین منظور برای نخستین بار در کشور طی هفته آینده آزمون جامع علوم پایه برای گروه پایه و انترنی توسط این دانشگاه و به صورت کشوری برگزار می شود که از ساعت اولیه صبح امروز نخستین اقدامات اصلی برای برگزاری این آزمون صورت گرفته که در ایران در 10 منطقه در دانشگاه آزاد اجرا می‌شود.هر قطب شامل چندین دانشگاه میشه و مسئول برگزاری آزمون مثل روال گذشته بر عهده اون قطب هستش*


ممنونم.
البته این که هر دانشگاهی به طور جداگانه این آزمون ها (علوم پایه،پره اینترنی) رو برگزار کنه،غیر منطقی هست.

----------


## kourosh35

> نظر من این منظورش این نیست که سوال جدا و از طریق دانشگاه آزاد طرح میشه.سوال همونه که وزارت بهداشت طرح کرده.ولی از امسال دانشگاه آزاد یکی از قطب های برگزاری آزمون شده یعنی وزارت بهداشت به دانشگاه ازاد اطمبنان کرده.این خبر رو ببینین.قائم‌مقام رییس دانشگاه آزاد در حوزه پزشکی گفت: حوزه علوم پزشكي دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي كه يكي از بزرگترين مراكز آموزش و تربيت نيروي انساني حوزه سلامت است، به عنوان يكي از 10 قطب برگزيده كشور براي برگزاري آزمون‌هاي جامع علوم پزشكي انتخاب شده استنظر من اصلا امکان نداره آزمون های علوم پایه به عهده ی خود دانشگاه باشه و خودش طرح کنه آزمون ها رومرسی از پستتون.من باز بیشتر تحقیق می کنم


سلام
مجدداً در مورد این موضوع تحقیق کردم و متوجّه شدم که بنا به دستور وزارت بهداشت،از امسال آزمون های علوم پایه و پره اینترنی به صورت داخلی برگزار میشه وبه همین خاطر،دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی به 10 قطب تقسیم شدند و هر سری یکی از دانشگاه های قطب،سوالات رو طرح می کنه.به عنوان مثال،دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی تهران،شهید بهشتی،ایران،ارتش،بقیه ا...،البرز،اراک،قزوین و زنجان قطب یک این آزمون ها رو تشکیل می دهند و این دوره طرّاح سوالات،دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران بوده.
همون طور که خودتون هم گفتید،دانشگاه آزاد هم قطب 10 این آزمون ها هست.

----------


## reza1995

به نظرم دلیله اینکه دید مردم نسبت به دانشگاه ازاد چندان خوب نیست اینهکه ورودی آسونی داره و همه نوع افراد در آن حضور دارن و زحمتی هم برای قبولی در یک رشته خاص نکشیدن و از همه مهمتر افراد نخبه یا رتبه های برتر در اون دانشگاه حضوری ندارن و البته شهریه گرانش هم تاثیر بسزایی دارد.

----------

